# U.S. SOCCER TODAY



## FTWitachi (Apr 5, 2020)

Just released a small/mini blog site in regards to U.S. SOCCER TODAY covering 5 different topics and will expand overtime, I. intro, II. Youth System and Development, III. Training, IV. Coaching, and V. Culture and Politics. I got in depth on each topic both positives and negatives. Main purpose for this blog site is for those currently involved in U.S. SOCCER can gain knowledge and understand why it's currently a struggle and why U.S. SOCCER is going downhill.


Url- https://ftwitachi.wixsite.com/ussoccertoday


 



#soccer #football #soccergame #soccerlife #soccerball #soccerbible #futbol #soccergirl #soccerskills #soccerplayer #soccertime #soccertraining #soccercleats #soccermom #soccerpractice #soccerboy #soccer_nation #soccerlove #soccerteam #nike #soccerislife #soccergirls #fifa #socceroos #soccercamp #soccerdrills #adidas #realmadrid #messi #soccerworld


----------



## espola (Apr 6, 2020)

You give no hint (other than a picture) of who you are or why anyone should bother to read you.


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 6, 2020)

espola said:


> You give no hint (other than a picture) of who you are or why anyone should bother to read you.


Here'a hint for you @espola . I located who his sister is.  I'll share mom and dad next.  I actually thought this was a USA Today article. 
*Sister*


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 6, 2020)

*Dad*


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 6, 2020)

*Mom
*


----------



## Giesbock (Apr 6, 2020)

My two cents : Rambling commentary is ok for social network chatter, but if your goal is a semi-professional blog that people will read and respect, you’ll have to work a lot harder at your writing.


----------



## gotothebushes (Apr 6, 2020)

I'm wondering why I clicked onto that website..


----------



## gotothebushes (Apr 6, 2020)

In the words of Ariana Grande " Thank you NEXT"


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 6, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> I'm wondering why I clicked onto that website..


I thought the same thing.  Virus?  I'm not knocking a guy fro trying but that was odd.  I'm having my computer checked out


----------



## espola (Apr 6, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> My two cents : Rambling commentary is ok for social network chatter, but if your goal is a semi-professional blog that people will read and respect, you’ll have to work a lot harder at your writing.


My thoughts also, but better than I could have expressed them.


----------



## espola (Apr 6, 2020)

There are already excellent soccer discussion websites in which one can participate without having to read old boring.  For example --









						Youth & HS Soccer
					

ODP, USYSA, Super Y League, High School  and more.




					www.bigsoccer.com


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 6, 2020)

espola said:


> There are already excellent soccer discussion websites in which one can participate without having to read old boring.  For example --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow!!!  I found the mother ship.  Where does one start?  I see some threads that have peaked my interest.


----------

